# Philhealth Rates Are Going Up



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I went to pay my Philhealth and they had a sign announcing that the rates were rising from p450 per quarter to p500 per quarter in 2014.

You can pay 2014 in advance and pay the old rate. If you pay after Jan. 1 you will pay the new rate. I paid up only until Sep. 30th 2014, because I did not see the sign until after I turned in my payment form.


----------

